# Great old book!



## oldmanLee (Sep 24, 2009)

Just found out that both Project Gutenburg amd the University of Penn. have put George Washington Sears book "Woodcraft" online.For those of you unfamiliar with this book,Sears was an old time woodsrunner that wrote for the leading hunting and fishing magazines of the late 1800's.His camping,canoe,and general outdoor living skills are something I have tried to emulate since I ran across his book in an old first edition about 25 years ago.Sadly that book is long gone,but took a look at both of the site copies and the important stuff is there.Not a book for the beginner woodstramp/squatter(assumes that you have been out in the back of beyond before);but a LOT of very practical advice,and his bug repellant recipe does work!
So,if you've got the time to take a look,by all means do!The Uni.of Pa. version seems to come up best,and displays the engravings of tools,tents,etc. very well.And most important,the stuff works!
As I am a compleat wretch as far as posting addresses for stuff on the net,my suggestion is that you google the name.Also his pen name"Nessmuk" will work.hope it's some help to someone,and enjoy reading about the grand daddy of all woods squatters.


----------



## bote (Sep 24, 2009)

here it is

Woodcraft: Title Page

thanks, looks good


----------



## sleep (Oct 5, 2009)

Another great book old book.

http://www.bushcraftuk.com/downloads/pdf/prairietraveler[1].pdf


----------



## myidea (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks.

Gutenberg links:


*iso-8859-1*
main site
mirror 
P2P

*us-ascii* 
main site 
mirror 
P2P


----------

